# Was habt ihr zu Weihnachten bekommen?



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

Also mich würde mal interessieren was ihr so zu Weihnachten(Heiligabend)bekommen habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe bekommen:

-Guitar Hero 3(inklusive w-lan gitarre)
-lightpad
-razer diamondback maus
-neuen Gitarren gurt und plektren


jetzt seit ihr dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG Jacks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nesata (25. Dezember 2007)

wir schenken uns in der familie keine konsumgueter zu weihnachten und verbringen viel lieber eine besinnliche zeit miteinander.

wer von uns beiden nun mehr bekommen hat?


wuensche allen froehliche weihnachten


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke du hattest auch ein schönes geschenk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe mir ja nicht alles  gewünscht,was ich bekommen hat und ich freu mich auch immer drauf ide familie zusehen


----------



## Ahramanyu (25. Dezember 2007)

Es gab sehr viel Kartoffelsalat und Nudelsalat und ein dolles Weihnachtsessen.
Was will man mehr?


----------



## Tôny (25. Dezember 2007)

Nesata schrieb:


> wir schenken uns in der familie keine konsumgueter zu weihnachten und verbringen viel lieber eine besinnliche zeit miteinander.
> 
> wer von uns beiden nun mehr bekommen hat?
> wuensche allen froehliche weihnachten


argh immer diese "oh wir sind net so kommeziell und sind deshalb viel glücklicher als ihr" Hippies nur weil man sich was schenkt heisst das doch noch lange nicht das es nur darum geht!


----------



## manjari (25. Dezember 2007)

Nesata hat sich bei 4x 70er Accs en rl gewünscht aber keiner wollte es ihm schenken :>


----------



## Badomen (25. Dezember 2007)

Also wir hatten gestern auch einen besinnlichen Abend zusammen und diesmal endlich ohne Kirche
erst morgens zusammen Frühstück, dann mittags ins Kino (Der Goldene Kompass) danach abends Racklet und später noch ein bisschen Karten gespielt

Geschenke:

2x 500mb ram
2x Hardrock Cafe Cologne shirts
1x Digicam 6,13mp


----------



## Myhordi (25. Dezember 2007)

Badomen schrieb:


> Also wir hatten gestern auch einen besinnlichen Abend zusammen und diesmal endlich ohne Kirche


no comment.
man sollte mal über den wirklichen sinn von weihnachten nachdenken(jesu geburt=)


Tôny schrieb:


> argh immer diese "oh wir sind net so kommeziell und sind deshalb viel glücklicher als ihr" Hippies nur weil man sich was schenkt heisst das doch noch lange nicht das es nur darum geht!


ihm oder ihr geh es einfach nur um den wirklichen sinn von weihnachten warum hackst du jetzt auf ihnen rum weil es ihnen weihnachten nur um den wirklichen sinn von weihnachten geht.Außerdme hat er nicht geschrieben das er viel glücklicher als ihr ist weil sie sich nichts schenken und ihn als hippe zu bezeichnen-,-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> no comment.
> man sollte mal über den wirklichen sinn von weihnachten nachdenken(jesu geburt=)



Ich persönlich glaube ebensowenig an diesen Schund. Feiere dennoch Weinachten. Aber ich feiere nicht Jesus' Geburt - ich feiere garnichts. Ich genieße lediglich das "Zusammensein" und die Freude über gewisse Geschenke.

Es stimmt, der eigentliche Sinn ist Jesus' Geburt. Doch wenn man Weinachten feiert, muss man dann gleich in die Kirche rennen wie ein bekloppter Christ?

Ich denke nein.


So, BTT: Ich habe Geld bekommen, kaufe mir mein Zeug immer selbr, weil es sonst nur Klamotten werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (25. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich persönlich glaube ebensowenig an diesen Schund. Feiere dennoch Weinachten. Aber ich feiere nicht Jesus' Geburt - ich feiere garnichts. Ich genieße lediglich das "Zusammensein" und die Freude über gewisse Geschenke.
> 
> Es stimmt, der eigentliche Sinn ist Jesus' Geburt. Doch wenn man Weinachten feiert, muss man dann gleich in die Kirche rennen wie ein bekloppter Christ?
> 
> ...


WEnn amn etwas feiert sollte man einen grund dafür haben.Und ich kenne genug nichtchristen die weihnachten trotzdem in die kirche gehn und du musst hier nicht direkt anfangen uns christen zu beleidigen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> WEnn amn etwas feiert sollte man einen grund dafür haben.Und ich kenne genug nichtchristen die weihnachten trotzdem in die kirche gehn und du musst hier nicht direkt anfangen uns christen zu beleidigen.



Du hast jemanden dumm angemacht, weil dieser froh war, nicht in die Kirche zu müssen. Also musst Du auch mit der Reaktion leben.

Und sry, aber von Christen/Katholiken/Muslimen etc. halte ich nicht viel, aber das liegt wohl an meiner Erziehung.


----------



## Myhordi (25. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Du hast jemanden dumm angemacht, weil dieser froh war, nicht in die Kirche zu müssen. Also musst Du auch mit der Reaktion leben.
> 
> Und sry, aber von Christen/Katholiken/Muslimen etc. halte ich nicht viel, aber das liegt wohl an meiner Erziehung.


Ich wollte damit sagen dass ich nicht verstehe warum er dann sonst früher in die kirche gegangen ist.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht hat er endlich die Wahrheit erkannt?

Naja...egal.


----------



## Myhordi (25. Dezember 2007)

So zu dem muss ich nun wirklich nichts sagen


----------



## Zorkal (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich musste auch nicht in die Kirche *Strike*,danke an meinen Hund nochmal(Darf nicht in die Kirche).Konnte deshalb meien Geschenke ausprobieren:
Regza 32" HDTV (Bezahl ich zur Hälfte selber)
Mario Galaxy
Der goldene Kompass-Die Triologie(Bücher)
Übermorgen dann noch Uncharted für die PS3


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Der goldene Kompass-Die Triologie(Bücher)



Schöne Bücher. Hab ich alle 3 durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> no comment.
> man sollte mal über den wirklichen sinn von weihnachten nachdenken(jesu geburt=)
> ....blablub...


Game Over Ton, bitte! *tüt, tüüt, tüüüüüüüt*
Es ist bewiesen, dass die Kirche aus
dem 24.12. nur ein Feiertag gemacht hat,
weil die Germanen, an dem
Tag auch ein Fest feierten (Wintersonnenwende oder so).
Und damitdie Kriche auch was zu Feiern hatte
ham sie aus dem 24.12. Christus Geburt
gemacht! Das ist Tatsache!
Mal davon abgesehn, halte ich
auch überhaupt nichts von dem
Kack den die Kirche verzapft!
1. ist das Unsinn
2. Kirchensteuer... Zig-tausend Euro, angeblich für die 3. Welt...
Die Leute dort sehen keinen einzigen Euro!
Da kauft die Kirche hier noch einen goldenen Kelch
da noch ein Kreuz, hier noch ein Altar. Das einzige
was die da in Afrika etc. versuchen, ist die Leute
zu bekehren.
Das mit Christus ist doch so ein shice,
wie kann man das glauben? Das geht
nicht! Niemand kann übers Wasser 
laufen oder spontan Kranke heilen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Lurock, ich weiß warum ich dich gern hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (25. Dezember 2007)

lurock du bist es
oh man 
aber wir mögen dich alle


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Danke danke, ich hab euch auch gern...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab ca 400 .- bekommen für mein Auquarium und ich glaube nicht an die Bibel und die Kirche die weiss ich nicht was verzapft, ich glaube das es einen "Gott" gibt, wie immer er existiern mag, aber na ja ich lasse euch eure Meinungen und Träume etc, ich hab meine und die reicht mir 

@Myhordi wenn man kritk austeilt muss man auch einstecken können


----------



## Licanin (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe noch Zeit, da ich erst am 7. Jauar Weihnachten habe^^

@Lurock

Wenn es keinen Christus gibt, dann kann es auch keine Antichristen wie die auf deinm Banner geben, oder?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Licanin schrieb:


> Ich habe noch Zeit, da ich erst am 7. Jauar Weihnachten habe^^
> 
> @Lurock
> 
> Wenn es keinen Christus gibt, dann kann es auch keine Antichristen wie die auf deinm Banner geben, oder?



Es geht nicht um das Wort, sondern um die Meinung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das Wort, sondern um die Meinung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ich weiß warum ich dich mag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (25. Dezember 2007)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Es gab sehr viel Kartoffelsalat und Nudelsalat und ein dolles Weihnachtsessen.
> Was will man mehr?




Genauso seh ichs auch, *jammi* Kartoffelsalat


----------



## Dflame (25. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Game Over Ton, bitte! *tüt, tüüt, tüüüüüüüt*
> Es ist bewiesen, dass die Kirche aus
> dem 24.12. nur ein Feiertag gemacht hat,
> weil die Germanen, an dem
> ...




ich weis nich aus welcher höhle du komms aber wenn ich lese was du schreibs und deine signatur sehe weis ich mit wem ich es zu tun hab lol.ich weis nich wer dir das recht gibt diese sachen die vielen leuten sehr viel bedeutet als shice und kack zu bezeichnen es ist der glaube an die sache der vielen leuten kraft und wieder mut gibt. ich hoffe du wirst nie an den punkt kommen an dem es so schlimm is das du dich an gott wendes un anfängs aufeinmal doch dran zu glauben.den wenn es am schlimmsten ist fängt jeder an zu beten.Du regs dich über die kirche auf das sie aus heiligabend en feiertag gemacht hatt.aber die freien tage die daraus entstehen nimms du gern in anspruch Oo.des weiteren wenn einem das bisschen kirschen steuer zu viel is kann man austreten.man kann seine meinung sagen aber in einem rahmen der für alle annehmbar ist.

in diesem sinne allen noch ein paar schöne feiertage^^


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Dflame schrieb:


> ich weis nich aus welcher höhle du komms aber wenn ich lese was du schreibs und deine signatur sehe weis ich mit wem ich es zu tun hab lol.ich weis nich wer dir das recht gibt diese sachen die vielen leuten sehr viel bedeutet als shice und kack zu bezeichnen es ist der glaube an die sache der vielen leuten kraft und wieder mut gibt. ich hoffe du wirst nie an den punkt kommen an dem es so schlimm is das du dich an gott wendes un anfängs aufeinmal doch dran zu glauben.den wenn es am schlimmsten ist fängt jeder an zu beten.Du regs dich über die kirche auf das sie aus heiligabend en feiertag gemacht hatt.aber die freien tage die daraus entstehen nimms du gern in anspruch Oo.des weiteren wenn einem das bisschen kirschen steuer zu viel is kann man austreten.man kann seine meinung sagen aber in einem rahmen der für alle annehmbar ist.
> 
> in diesem sinne allen noch ein paar schöne feiertage^^


Ich habe das Recht meine Meinung zu sagen,
von daher war das unsinnig zu fragen woher ich
das Recht nehme. Und dann auch noch
meine Wortwahl an zuzweifeln, wo dein Post doch
damit beginnt: "ich weiß nich aus welcher höhle du komms...",
ist schon ziemlich unschlau...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Dflame schrieb:


> ich weis nich aus welcher höhle du komms aber wenn ich lese was du schreibs und deine signatur sehe weis ich mit wem ich es zu tun hab lol.ich weis nich wer dir das recht gibt diese sachen die vielen leuten sehr viel bedeutet als shice und kack zu bezeichnen es ist der glaube an die sache der vielen leuten kraft und wieder mut gibt. ich hoffe du wirst nie an den punkt kommen an dem es so schlimm is das du dich an gott wendes un anfängs aufeinmal doch dran zu glauben.den wenn es am schlimmsten ist fängt jeder an zu beten.Du regs dich über die kirche auf das sie aus heiligabend en feiertag gemacht hatt.aber die freien tage die daraus entstehen nimms du gern in anspruch Oo.des weiteren wenn einem das bisschen kirschen steuer zu viel is kann man austreten.man kann seine meinung sagen aber in einem rahmen der für alle annehmbar ist.
> 
> in diesem sinne allen noch ein paar schöne feiertage^^



1. Eine Meinung wird niemals für alle annehmbar sein.
2. Was ihm das Recht gibt? *Freie* Meinungsäußerung. (Im Rahmen der Netiquette)
3. Ich unterstütze ihn. Zwar nicht in allem, aber im meissten.
4. Er hat nicht behauptet, dass es "shice" oder "kack" ist. Er denkt es (ich auch), aber er hat es nicht behauptet.
5. Anderes ergänze ich, wenn es mir einfällt.

MFG


----------



## Besieger (25. Dezember 2007)

mich würde ma interessiern wo lurock die ganzen infos raushat zum thema kirche.
naja schätze zu 90% eine von zig millionen verschwörungsseiten.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> mich würde ma interessiern wo lurock die ganzen infos raushat zum thema kirche.
> naja schätze zu 90% eine von zig millionen verschwörungsseiten.



Die Meinung kann man sich auch selbst bilden.


----------



## Besieger (25. Dezember 2007)

eien meinung die sich auf unwissen und vermutungen stützt auweia


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die Meinung *kann* man sich auch selbst bilden.



Lies bitte *genau*.


----------



## Kwax (25. Dezember 2007)

Nach nur 3 Posts ist auch dieser Thread ins geflame und gehate abgedriftet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Astreine Leistung an Weihnachten Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir Erwachsenen verzichten schon seit Jahren auf Geschenke, weil es eh nur eine hin und her schenkerei ist. Das Geld was man für jemand anderen ausgibt, hätte man auch selber für sich ausgeben können und sich das holen was man sich "wünscht" und am Ende doch von jemand anderen kriegt. Dafür wurde unser Sohn reichlich beschenkt von Verwandten, Freunden und Nachbarn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausserdem gab es noch lecker Semmelklöße, Rosenkohl und Kaninchen heute.


----------



## Tôny (25. Dezember 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> uns christen zu beleidigen.


JOa christen machen das anders (inquisition oder kreuzzüge) aber darum gehts hier net also lassen wirs einfach sein andere anzumachen (ja ich weiss das ich damit angefangen hab sry)


----------



## Besieger (25. Dezember 2007)

boah um endlich am des mit den scheiss kreuzügen zu beenden. diese kreuzüge wurden von den muselmanen provoziert basta.

asow hab en neues paar socken bekommen -.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> boah um endlich am des mit den scheiss kreuzügen zu beenden. diese kreuzüge wurden von den muselmanen provoziert basta.



Au ja. Hitler wurde auch provoziert! OMG - er ist garnicht Schuld! Jetzt haben wir das Rätsel gelöst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, genug Spam in dem Thread.


----------



## Besieger (25. Dezember 2007)

> Au ja. Hitler wurde auch provoziert! OMG - er ist garnicht Schuld! Jetzt haben wir das Rätsel gelöst!



wenn i sowas les könnt i klatt  durchdrehn aber nun gut isch weihnachten


----------



## Gamerhenne (25. Dezember 2007)

ich bin ja weiß die göttin absolut nicht christlich. trotzdem habe ich soviel toleranz den christen ( und anderen glaubenden ) ihren glauben zu lassen. ich würde nie auf die idee kommen und sagen: das ist kac...und das ist schei..., auch, wenn ich die geschichten, die in der bibel stehen und was die kirche ( oder der koran oder die hindus, oder sonst wer ) selbst nicht glaube. ich sage lediglich ICH kann damit nichts anfangen.
trotzdem kann ich die tatsache akzeptieren, dass es EVENUTELL so gewesen sein könnte ( mit oder ohne einschränkungen ) und das in jeder glaubensrichtung.

ganz davon abgesehen, dass wir hiermit vom thema abgekommen sind...
ich hab Weihnachten bei meiner (halb-) christlichen familie verbracht, ein paar klamotten bekommen ( was ich gar nicht doof finde ) und ein wenig geld eingesackt ( grade mal soviel um mal nen netten abend im kino verbringen zu können ). Wer sich etwas an diesem tag schenken möchte, soll es tun, wer nicht, soll es bleiben lassen. hauptsache jeder weiß WAS er glaubt und was nicht. wir schenken uns gegenseitig unterm Jahr auch oft solche "Kleinigkeiten" ohne es ausarten zu lassen.


----------



## Tôny (25. Dezember 2007)

Hab was Kohle und nen Pullower bekommen.
Viele verstehen anscheinend nicht warum man geschenke macht hier. Es ist nicht weils einfach so ist an wheinachten oder weil mans muss sondern weil man jemanden ein freude machen will!!!


----------



## Kwax (25. Dezember 2007)

> boah um endlich am des mit den scheiss kreuzügen zu beenden. diese kreuzüge wurden von den muselmanen provoziert basta.
> 
> wenn i sowas les könnt i klatt durchdrehn aber nun gut isch weihnachten



Wenn ich die Argumentation und die Rechtschreibung des ein oder anderen Users sehe, könnte ich auch "klatt durchdrehn" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab etwas vergessen: Donnerstag krieg ich noch BC geschenkt. Die Scherbenwelt kann also auch für mich kommen.


----------



## Tôny (25. Dezember 2007)

Kwax schrieb:


> Donnerstag krieg ich noch BC geschenkt. Die Scherbenwelt kann also auch für mich kommen.


Cool wenige monate später bekommen wir anderen dann Wrath of the Lich King udn dann 09 The Lich Crusade with the bruning wrath  ein paar monate nachdem du wotlk hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ;P


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Tôny schrieb:


> Cool wenige monate später bekommen wir anderen dann Frozen Throne udn dann 09 Frozen Crusade on the burning throne ein paar monate nachdem du tft hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Ding heißt zwar Wrath of the Lich King, aber ok.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (25. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das Ding heißt zwar Wrath of the Lich King, aber ok.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joar is mir dann auch aufgefallen;P ist wahrscheinlich weil ich heute mittag tft mal wider installiert hab und im Battlenet rumgimpe


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (25. Dezember 2007)

Also Morgens habe ich erstmal 100euro und nen 70euro titus gutschein bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kleinigkeiten noch und sooo^^ zum geburstag^^
Dann haben wir lecker gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mein opa ist danach schon gefahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Später bei der bescherung habe ich 80 euro bekommen  deo, duschgel, parfüm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und noch nen titus gutschein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^
Jetzt Kann ich für ca. 350euro bei titus einkaufen das ist soo geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber leider war mein vater nicht da, der war bei seiner Freundin :-/


----------



## Kwax (25. Dezember 2007)

Tôny schrieb:


> Cool wenige monate später bekommen wir anderen dann Wrath of the Lich King udn dann 09 The Lich Crusade with the bruning wrath  ein paar monate nachdem du wotlk hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und jetzt?


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

Könnten wir bitte zum sinn dieses Threads zurückkommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (25. Dezember 2007)

1 neuer Rechner *dummerfreak* UND (was ich bedeutender finde) ein schönen Abend mit der Familie !


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

The schrieb:


> 1 neuer Rechner *dummerfreak* UND (was ich bedeutender finde) *ein schönen Abend mit der Familie !*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (25. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Game Over Ton, bitte! *tüt, tüüt, tüüüüüüüt*
> Es ist bewiesen, dass die Kirche aus
> dem 24.12. nur ein Feiertag gemacht hat,
> weil die Germanen, an dem
> ...


Ich würd mal sagen:WEnn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die fresse halten


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> Ich würd mal sagen:WEnn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die fresse halten


Widerlege bitte meinen Post bevor du so ein Spruch ablässt.


----------



## Myhordi (25. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Widerlege bitte meinen Post bevor du so ein Spruch ablässt.


Dann schreib mir bitte woher du das was du verzapfst   hast.


----------



## Myhordi (25. Dezember 2007)

Tôny schrieb:


> JOa christen machen das anders (inquisition oder kreuzzüge) aber darum gehts hier net also lassen wirs einfach sein andere anzumachen (ja ich weiss das ich damit angefangen hab sry)


Das war früher


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Hmm, sollte das nicht B2T gehn? Naja, ich finds lustig wie sich MyHordi zum Deppen macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (25. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hmm, sollte das nicht B2T gehn? Naja, ich finds lustig wie sich MyHordi zum Deppen macht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du machst dich hier genauso zum deppen mit irgendwelchen verschwörungen und indem du sachen bahuptest von denen du keinen blassen schimmer hast


----------



## Ciliu (25. Dezember 2007)

Dieses Weihnachten war Spitze.
Ruhiger Abend mit Familie und Freundin.

BTT:

Eine neue Bassgitarre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Ich feiere nicht Jesus Geburt, ich bin nichtmal Christlich,
       ich genieße trotz meines recht anstößigen Lifestyles einfach das Beisammensein!
       Und ich glaube so sollte das fest auch Interpretiert werden


----------



## Ahramanyu (25. Dezember 2007)

Noch einmal Off-Topic von gewissen Usern, die meinen sich über das Christentum zu unterhalten müssen in einem Thread, welcher dieses Thema absolut nicht behandelt und es gibt Schreibsperren bis Neujahr zur Beruhigung.

MFG


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> Du machst dich hier genauso zum deppen mit irgendwelchen verschwörungen und indem du sachen bahuptest von denen du keinen blassen schimmer hast



Au, na dann sag mir mal was ich behauptet habe und von welcher Verschwörungstheorie ich das habe. Scheinst es ja ganz genau zu wissen.

EDIT: Mensch Ahra, du kommst immer Sekündchen zu spät. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (25. Dezember 2007)

@VölligBuffeD

Wir haben recht gleichzeitig gepostet, drum übe ich Nachsicht.
*Und nun Back2Topic!*


----------



## Juliy (25. Dezember 2007)

Eine Nintendo Wii.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (25. Dezember 2007)

ich muss einfach uscir von letztem jahr zetieren:"rasierer", es war geil^^


----------



## Huntara (25. Dezember 2007)

Parfüm code
unmengen an Süßigkeiten
Geschirr von meinem Schatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guild wars 
120 Euro von Mapa
500 Euro von Pama ...wobei ich sagen muss,
das der Großteil des Geldes ein Erbe meiner Oma war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ähm, nochmal Parfüm
Reiseset von Nivea
Kerzen
Pulli
einen tollen Weihnachtskaktus
und leckeres Straußenfleisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Hoi Huntara, von mir bekommste nen Kuss über Meilen hinweggeworfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (25. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Parfüm code
> unmengen an Süßigkeiten
> Geschirr von meinem Schatz
> 
> ...


guild wars obwohl es wow gibt??


----------



## Huntara (25. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> guild wars obwohl es wow gibt??



ja, mein Mann und ich wollen mal was neues ausprobieren. Wow bleibt natürlich aktuell, aber was neues, bzw. Abwechslung schadet nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

@Völligbuffed:

äääääääääääähmmm...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....ja, also.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , .....ja.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> ja, mein Mann und ich wollen mal was neues ausprobieren, äääääääääääähmmm......
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, sry ich konnts mir net verkneifen...
Hier als Beweis für alle meine Anhänger:
Das Orginal:


Huntara schrieb:


> ja, mein Mann und ich wollen mal was neues ausprobieren. Wow bleibt natürlich aktuell, aber was neues, bzw. Abwechslung schadet nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Huntara (25. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schmeiß mich gerad vor Lachen weg...herrje, Dir fallen Sachen ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EuropeanOnion (25. Dezember 2007)

^^

Bin vor 1 Jahr von GW auf WoW komplett umgestiegen (davor beides gzockt *_* )
Muss sagen, bin mit WoW mehr zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, muss jeder selber wissen^^

btt:
-Geld (-.-)
-Bücher ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) )
-Kalender (zwar kein schöner raid-kalender von buffed, geht aber dennoch xDD )

Greez


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

*Huntara abschleckt*

Hab grade eben nochmal 20 € eingestrichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Schmeiß mich gerad vor Lachen weg...herrje, Dir fallen Sachen ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke, das Lob ist mehr als ich mir erhofft hatte,
ehrlich gesagt hab ich schon so nen "Ironie-Flame"
erwartet: "Ach bist du witzig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 " oder sowas... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber heute hab ich irgendwie nen netten Tag....
Und oooops, ich geh mal lieber Back To Topic:

Grade eben noch ein neues Sennheiser!


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> ja, mein Mann und ich wollen mal was neues ausprobieren. Wow bleibt natürlich aktuell, aber was neues, bzw. Abwechslung schadet nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


öhm...du hast ja recht
aber meine freundin mag keine abwechselung...sie hasst alle pc spiele gleich viel
da gbit es keinen unterschied 

du bist heute sehr zweideutig

btt: viel liebe habe ich bekommen,die anderen geschenke stehen 2seite vorher im thread


----------



## nalcarya (26. Dezember 2007)

- Karte für Nightwish am 25.02. in Frankfurt

- Superlanger Fransenschal (2,60m ^^)

- Der Akt - Anatomie für Künstler (Großformat-Buch)

- Tageskalender 2008 (mit berühmten Gemälden als Motive)

- Die Flucht der Ameisen (Roman)

- The Witcher (PC-Spiel)

- Trinkhornhalter

- Kinobesuch (heute ausgeführt, Der goldene Kompass)


und morgen kommt noch die restliche Familie zu Besuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> - Karte für Nightwish am 25.02. in Frankfurt
> 
> - Superlanger Fransenschal (2,60m ^^)
> 
> ...


ein trinkhornhalter

ich liebe trinkhörner 

besonders meins
da passt eine GANZE flasche met rein und sehr viel bier


----------



## Ena (26. Dezember 2007)

Naja war zumglück auf net inner Kirche.
Bekommen habe ich einen:
Neuen Bürostuhl
Bischen Geld und viel Süssigkeiten.
Aber das beste an Weinachten ist sowieso sich am abend mit seinne Kumpels Treffen und schön einen Trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dacendaran (26. Dezember 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> no comment.
> man sollte mal über den wirklichen sinn von weihnachten nachdenken(jesu geburt=)
> 
> ihm oder ihr geh es einfach nur um den wirklichen sinn von weihnachten warum hackst du jetzt auf ihnen rum weil es ihnen weihnachten nur um den wirklichen sinn von weihnachten geht.Außerdme hat er nicht geschrieben das er viel glücklicher als ihr ist weil sie sich nichts schenken und ihn als hippe zu bezeichnen-,-




Dont feed the trolls


----------



## Minati (26. Dezember 2007)

Krimskrams für meine (irgendwann) kommende Wohnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einen netten Abend mit der besten Freundin im Kino (der goldene Kompass) und danach noch in Berlins berühmtester Absinth-Bar mit Freunden feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorher selbstverständlich noch Family besucht und Nudelsalat verputzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (26. Dezember 2007)

ET:QW
G15 Tasta 
Razer Copperhead in grün
Crysis
Hellgate : London
und 2 wowgtc :-)

mfg


Dargun


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

Dargun schrieb:


> ET:QW
> G15 Tasta
> *Razer Copperhead in grün*
> Crysis
> ...


Blau ist schöner und wenn dann auch die diamonback^^


----------



## Huntara (26. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> du bist heute sehr zweideutig



Ja also, so war das ja nicht gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.  Ich meinte doch nur, das wir mal ein neues Spiel ausprobieren wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Also nicht *Spielzeug*, sondern PC-Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich schleich mich mal davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> Blau ist schöner und wenn dann auch die diamonback^^


Nö, ich hab auch die Razer Copperhead in grün,
gefällt mir besser als blau, blau ist so kindisch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

Yeah habe gestern nochmal Bullet in a Bibel CD und DvD(Ist ein Green Day Konzert)abgeräumt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nö, ich hab auch die Razer Copperhead in grün,
> gefällt mir besser als blau, blau ist so kindisch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Blau ist aber trozdem schön,weil Schalke auch schön ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> Yeah habe gestern nochmal Bullet in a Bibel CD und DvD(Ist ein Green Day Konzert)abgeräumt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und ich einen WoW Kalender von der Tante
und einen "Vorbauten"-Kalender von nem Kumpel...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

xD und wenn deine Freundinn den sieht?Dann gibbet ärger^^


----------



## Blizardboy (26. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hab ne PS3 + Casino Royale (Blu-ray) + Ratchet & Clank: Tools of  Destruction + Need for Speed: Pro Street

Also ich bin Happy ^^


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Also ich hab ne PS3 + *Casion* Royale (Blu-*ra*) + Ratchet & Clank: Tools of  Destruction + Need for Speed: Pro Street
> 
> Also ich bin Happy ^^


*hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (26. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Skiurlaub in St. Anton. Ihr glaubt nicht wie gottverlassen der Berg vor Weihnachten ist...


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

Slit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wirklich??
oder war da ironie drinn^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (26. Dezember 2007)

Wirklich.
Donnerstag und Freitag waren wir sozusagen alleine, gegen Mittag wurde es ein kleines bisschen voller. Aber man konnte um 16h sogar abfahren ohne 10 kleine Kinder mitzunehmen.
Samstag und Sonntag wars besser besucht, aber wir sind dann einen Berg weiter gezogen und hatten die Piste wieder für uns.
Einziges Manko: Lange kein Niederschlag, deswegen war der Tiefschnee eigentlch als solcher zu bezeichnen, hatte mehr die Konsistenz von Baiser...


----------



## Blizardboy (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sch... Tastatur ^^


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> sch... Tastatur ^^


Jaja, immer die Tastatur...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (26. Dezember 2007)

Naja...wie jedes Jahr Kohle....205 Ocken....mal schauen, wie lange die halten....wahrscheinlich nich mal bis ins neue Jahr, so wie ich mich kenn.....und dann gabs nen Pulli (schaut zwar schön aus, aber extreeem einfallslos...) und ein Buch (Jippiee...LEsestoof *freu*)


----------



## Myhordi (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> Blau ist aber trozdem schön,weil Schalke auch schön ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schalke 04 ftw  und rwo(rot weiß oberhausen) ftw


----------



## Perath (26. Dezember 2007)

Also mal abgesehen von ein paar Utensilie für meine Snowboard-Ausrüstung ne Menge Kohle (die auf direktem Wege in mein Schkagzeug fließt), Warhammer 40K-Figuren (Oleeeeee!) und ein Buch von den Gebrüdern Grimm (quasi gesammelte Werke).
Außerdem noch zwei Romane von einem meiner Lieblingsautoren.
Neuer Schlafsack und Siedler von Catan (na endlich! Ich hab lang gehadert, jetzt wurdf mir die Entscheidung abgenommen!) ^^



bis dahin...


----------



## Organasilver (26. Dezember 2007)

Gratz zum Siedler-Game^^ Das SPiel ist geil, vor allem wenn man noch zwei-drei Kumpels zusammentrommelt, Bier ohne Ende hat und dann anfängt zu zocken....haben schonmal 4 Stunden an einer Partie gesessen, weil keiner gestrahlt bekommen hat, dass einer nach ca. 1 Stunde schon seine 10 Punkte hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (26. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Also ich hab ne PS3 + Casino Royale (Blu-ray) + Ratchet & Clank: Tools of  Destruction + Need for Speed: Pro Street
> 
> Also ich bin Happy ^^


Ratchet and Clank ist richtig gut...hast du dir das gewünscht oder haben dich deine Eltern überrascht?Hast du schon eine OnlineID?

@Fußball:
Juventus Turin>All


----------



## nalcarya (26. Dezember 2007)

So, nach heute kommt dazu:

- Fluch der Karibik 3 - Am Ende der Welt (DVD)
- Tamala 2010 (DVD)
- haufenweise Avon Kosmetikzeug (meine Oma ist Avon-Beraterin... Oo)
- Halskette mit "K"-Anhänger
- Ohrringe

Insgesamt noch 150€ Bares und mir selbst hab ich das Weltunter Album von ASP gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Perath schrieb:


> Warhammer 40K-Figuren (Oleeeeee!)


Glückwunsch! Hab erst überlegt ob ich meinem Freund welche schenke, hab ihm aber dann doch Crysis gekauft ^^


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> xD und wenn deine Freundinn den sieht?Dann gibbet ärger^^


Ach was, sowas übersieht die eh immer, ich glaube sogar absichtlich.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, solang sie sich net beschwert, mir solls Recht sein.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (26. Dezember 2007)

Sennheiser CX300 In-Ear Ohrenstöpselchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ein oder andere Teil zum anziehen.
Und Geld (Mit der Bemerkung von der Oma "Jetzt bist du ja schon so groß, da kannst dir selber was davon kaufen") ;D


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

maggus schrieb:


> Sennheiser CX300 In-Ear Ohrenstöpselchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ein richtig großer bist du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



heute gab es nochmal 120 euro dazu
damit ich meine larp ausrüstung erweitern kann


----------



## NaXXra (26. Dezember 2007)

Die Logitech Tastatur G15 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

NaXXra schrieb:


> Die Logitech Tastatur G15
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  immer schön Buffed Magazin lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaisan (27. Dezember 2007)

hm was so in den bereich pc fällt sind meine neuen arbeitsspeicher die ich von meiner freundin für meinen laptop bekommen habe, sind 2gb die dazu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 macht so doch deutlich mehr spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und sonst z.B. noch nen neuen hinterreifen fürs motorrad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird ja bald wieder warm ^^


----------



## maggus (27. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> ein richtig großer bist du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa, gelle? Die 18 Lenzen aufm Buckel sieht man mir gar ned an.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. Dezember 2007)

Tja was hab ich zu Weihnachten bekommen ........... Das 1. Weihnachtsfest mit meinem Sohn, Ne Pink Floyd DVD--Live at Pompeji und sein Lächeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine Frau hat von mir Boogie für die Wii bekommen und der Kleene hat von uns ne Gitarre von Chicco bekommen und en anderes Krach-Mach-Ding von Chicco und ihm gefällt es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antonio86 (4. Februar 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Game Over Ton, bitte! *tüt, tüüt, tüüüüüüüt*
> Es ist bewiesen, dass die Kirche aus
> dem 24.12. nur ein Feiertag gemacht hat,
> weil die Germanen, an dem
> ...


Immer müssen Leute übertreiben warum beledigst du die Kirche so mit Shice usw Man kann einfach normal schreiben das man sie nicht mag und nicht daran glaubt.Man kann echt denken das du aus einer Höhle kommst und keine Bildung und Respekt hast!!!


----------



## Noxiel (4. Februar 2009)

Nekromantie ist böse.


----------

